# When travelling with suits - garment bag, or suitcase?



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I am contemplating a trip abroad in November (London is a distinct possibility), and would like to take with me at least one suit (possibly two). 

Previously, I have always transported suits in a soft-sided garment bag, in their original plastic coverings from the dry cleaners, which has worked well, but the garment bag does get to be quite heavy (it normally contains at least two suits, two pairs of shoes, and other bulky items not able to be transported in my carry-on luggage). 

I recently bought a 26" suitcase (a Samsonite Cordoba, with rollers and extensible handle), complete with a zippered compartment for hanging items (or item - only one hanger). The suit, were it transported this way, would be folded in three. Has any of you out there used something similar, and to what avail (wrinkle-free, or wrinkled mess)? My shoulders would thank me for not straining therm with the garment bag, but with I look a fright once I get to my destination, in your experience?


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

As I travel near constantly for work, I have some idea of your predicament. For domestic/shorter duration flights, i generally travel in a suit, removing the jacket and keeping it in my lap or if space allows on the seat next to me. Any additional suit(s) I keep in the folding area of my carry on size luggage. I normally separate the jackets from the pants so the folding area doesn't become over-burdened, possibly leading to increased wrinkling.

Once I have arrived at my destination the first order of business is to remove my suit jackets and pants and hang them overnight. There are usually a few wrinkles in the jacket sleeves, but little to none in the body. In the morning should any wrinkles remain I remove them with some type of steam (shower/bursts from iron/travel steamer) and am ready to go.

It's certainly not a perfect system, but i wouldn't hesitate to use your new luggage and save your shoulders the trouble of a garment bag.

Best of luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I travel to NY once a month for business. I'm there for a week which means 4 suits minimum. I use a wheeled bag designed for hanging garments such as suits, you hang the garment then the case folds in half zipping together. I get some wrinkles but they are gone by the first business day after hanging over night.

The only time I travel in a suit is if I am off the plane, directly into meetings then back on a plane that evening.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

I prefer to take a suit in a garmet bag rather than in my main bag. Sometimes I will use the hotel dry cleaning service to have the suit touched up if it acquired too many wrinkles on the trip. Sometimes I'll just use the iron in the room to touch it up.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I travel all over the country for Church Meetings and usually end up taking several suits. Last year I bought a rolling garment bag that I started using. I can put up to 5 suits in it, at least that many dress shirts, and a couple pair of slacks as well. This suitcase also carries all of my toiletries and at least 2 pair of shoes. 

I usually wear a suit on the plane and in my carry on bag I have another dress shirt and enough stuff to last me at least a day if my bags are lost. This system works great for me.


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

A similar suitcase has worked for me in the past, but I think it can depend on many variables. If you have the time and inclination, why don't you try packing the thing as you would for the trip and let it sit overnight or put it in the trunk of your car to simulate flight. Then see if you are happy with the results. This experiment may of course have a cost of newly pressing the suit.


----------



## lomomagix (Jul 15, 2008)

Any specific recommendations for a good rolling garment bag? I've been thinking of getting one for several months now.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

lomomagix said:


> Any specific recommendations for a good rolling garment bag? I've been thinking of getting one for several months now.


I've been very happy with mine, which is a Hartmann "Stratus" collection. My rollaboard is grey with black trim, but I understand that the solid black is currently discounted because people are tired of having a dozen black rollaboards coming off the baggage claim conveyor at once.


----------



## alebrady (Oct 14, 2004)

i travel almost every week for work and have not figured out an even close to ideal solution yet. I am curious for those that use a rolling garment bag (which in my experience is the best way to transport suits). I am assuming you are forced to check this bag? The only carry-on rolling garment bags I have seen are pretty much limited to one suit (and even that needs to be folded at the bottom, as well as in half, to fit in the case).

I typically check my rolling garment bag but obviously this risks lost luggage as well as inordinate amounts of time waiting in baggage claim. The carry-on bag would be so much more convenient but my suit jackets DO come out significantly more wrinkled when using the case on a cross country flight. In addition to the wrinkles, I just am not sure that folding a jacket like that into a case suiter is particularly good for the lifespan of the suit?

Also, I use a 'shaped' shoulder hang to try and preserve the jacket shoulders when using my garment bag but once everything gets in the bag and it is folded over, the shoulders sometimes 'jut' into the zip lining. I wonder if this is too rough on the shoulders of the jacket for an 8 hour trip?

any comments on perceived risks to jacket durability (i.e. compromising construction, shape, fabric, shoulders, etc.) in comparing a case where the jacket is more folded up to a bi-fold garment bag that seems to place some stress on the shoulder jackets when using the proper hangers?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I try not to check a bag. I use the suit case that fits in the overhead compartment. (22") In the suit case I can fit 2 suits a pair of slacks plus shoes, shirts, socks and underwear, ties etc. On line there are sites that show how to fold jackets etc. If you are flying from JFK to London without any change of planes then I would chance checked luggage. Most hotels have pressing & cleaning services, yes they are not cheap but compaired with what the cost of your clothes that never arrived it maybe worthwhile.


----------



## Lance99 (Aug 9, 2006)

I've used a similar samsonite, I believe it is called a "suiter". However mine is larger, and needs to be checked. It works great for longer trips. Like others said, the main thing is removing the suit upon arrival and letting it hang to release any wrinkles. I find pure wool suits travel best, better than wool/silk blends. It doesn't wrinkle anymore than a garment bag. A plastic cleaner's bag over the suit seems to help, also.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*ebags*



lomomagix said:


> Any specific recommendations for a good rolling garment bag? I've been thinking of getting one for several months now.


I recomend ebags.com
You receive a discound if you are a Triple A member.
Good reviews and ways to shop.
I got 21" carryon and a wheeled garment bag from there for just over $100 total. I have been very satisfied with my Delsey and Skyway bags. I travel quite a bit so I knew I would be replacing my luggage every year (luggage allowance). For his reason i did not purchase expensive bags but bags that were reasonably priced and received good reviews.
Good luck.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I try not to check a bag. I use the suit case that fits in the overhead compartment. (22") In the suit case I can fit 2 suits a pair of slacks plus shoes, shirts, socks and underwear, ties etc. On line there are sites that show how to fold jackets etc. If you are flying from JFK to London without any change of planes then I would chance checked luggage. Most hotels have pressing & cleaning services, yes they are not cheap but compaired with what the cost of your clothes that never arrived it maybe worthwhile.


Airlines charging for bags should militate against the garment bag. The 22" standard carry-on can be found with very satisfactory compartments for folding jackets and trousers, whether suits, sports clothing, or dinner jackets, with minimal creasing. I have one by the Swiss army folks at Victorinox that is superb. The handle even turns so you can pull it without getting carpal tunnel.


----------

